# Internet cafes / Starbucks wifi



## mariusdw (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey all,

Anyone know of internet cafe's near the Emirates Towers or Safa Park?

And how does the free internet at say Starbucks work?:ranger: I'm on a du mobile contract and all of the Starbucks' near me are Etisalat. Is it easy to obtain etisalat pay-as-you-go internet/wifi?

Thanks for the help!

Marius


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Being with Etisalat I can use my username and password for my broadband to connect to the wifi spots, so I suspect you can't by air-time for the wifi hotspots without being a subscriber to Etisalat.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

You will need to go to Virgin or similar and can buy prepaid etisalat cards.. 15dhs an hour (from memory) 
Not sure how it works with not having the etisalat mobile.. ask the guys at the counter when you buy and they should be able to advise.


----------

